# Tow Vehicle Tire ????



## kfcflores (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a question about my TV tire. I am trying to decipher if it is a p or lt rated tire

TV is 2007 chevy tahoe ltz 2wd

Tires are Bridgestone Dueler H/L, 275/55 R20 M/S
say max load 2403 per at 40 max psi

I am hoping this are the better type tire for towing. I am going to be pulling a pretty big tt for this tv

thanks 
kevin


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

They are P rated tires. As noted before, they are not the best choice for towing.

That means the max load on the rear axle is 4,806 pounds. You will likely overload these tires.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Kevin,
Your tires should be marked with a "P" or "LT" just before the metric tire size of 275/55 R20. If it's not mark with either, then it's probably a P-metric tire. Also, light truck (LT) tires will have a load range rating on the tire, C, D, or E for pickup truck/SUV tires. I found your tire on the Tire Rack website and saw 3 different options for the Bridgestone Dueler H/L, tire size 275/55 R20. All 3 options were P-metric tires. Your tires have a pretty high max load rating, so they should be just fine for towing your camper. I have P-metric tires on my truck and have no issues.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

double d said:


> Kevin,
> Your tires should be marked with a "P" or "LT" just before the metric tire size of 275/55 R20. If it's not mark with either, then it's probably a P-metric tire. Also, light truck (LT) tires will have a load range rating on the tire, C, D, or E for pickup truck/SUV tires. I found your tire on the Tire Rack website and saw 3 different options for the Bridgestone Dueler H/L, tire size 275/55 R20. All 3 options were P-metric tires. Your tires have a pretty high max load rating, so they should be just fine for towing your camper. I have P-metric tires on my truck and have no issues.


It is not just about load rating. The sidewall stiffness has a significant contribution to the ride and the way the tires handle the load. P tire have a softer side wall to make the ride better. That better ride can contribute to bounce and an uncomfortable ride when hitched.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> It is not just about load rating. The sidewall stiffness has a significant contribution to the ride and the way the tires handle the load. P tire have a softer side wall to make the ride better. That better ride can contribute to bounce and an uncomfortable ride when hitched.


Yes, LT tires are more heavy duty than P-metric tires and are more suitable for tow vehicles, especially when towing heavier campers. I'll run on my Goodyear P-metric tires that came on the truck till they wear out, but will opt for LT tires when it does come time to replace them.


----------

